# 87 Maxima



## Frank_cordova2001 (May 26, 2005)

Need Help trying to start this car. I have replaced the F/P and it started and ran for awhile and now it will not start again. I have spark to the plugs, and fuel going to the MAS. Just don't start.

Has any one had this problem before?


----------

